# Burning oil?



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought I saw a previous thread earlier about MKV using a lot of oil? But cant seem to find it... anybody got some tips or know about why the 2.5 loves to burn through oil? Honeslty putting about 2 quarts in every week and half. Any tips would be much aprreciated :thumbup: Also best way to spend abou $300 in mods? all my mods are in signature. Thanks


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

The 2.5L isn't known to burn oil excessively. The early 2.0T was pretty bad though. I would check for a leak; they don't always leave spots in your driveway.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I burn about half a quart between changes (every 5K). Are you seeing and smoke out the exhaust? As far as mods go, I'd get the chip first followed by CAI and a lightweight pulley.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

fdub15 said:


> Honeslty putting about 2 quarts in every week and half. all my mods are in signature. Thanks


What mods?

My car consumes about a quart every 6000 kms but VW just replaced an oil pan gasket so we'll see if it improves.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

:what:

Seriously??? If you're going through 2 quarts every week and a half then trying to push it harder is the last thing you should be spending that $300 on. Get your car checked out, soon.

Other peoples kids, jesus.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

What do you mean other peoples kids?
and it may not be 2 quarts every week and a half but it is burning through more than it should. I have checked everything and get the usual oil changed every 4k or so and they found no problem either. So just because i put more mods into and it handles everything I have done so far doesnt make me an idiot, jesus some people. :banghead:


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

The engine should absolutely not be burning through that much oil. If it's a quart every two weeks even that is an alarming amount. If your engine is burning through even half of what you said then the fact is that you have a problem on your hands. Could be valve seals, could be the valve cover gasket, could even be faulty piston rings but no matter what the cause is it's a serious problem. I don't know how to make this simpler but *common sense* would be to spend money on fixing what's wrong with your motor before trying to push more power out of it. And just because you haven't thrown a rod or warped your head or something obviously catastrophic doesn't mean your engine is in good shape.

I just glanced at your profile and saw that you're in school for electrical engineering so I'll try to use a metaphor without making a fool of myself in the process: If you have a circuit that's regularly blowing through fuses would it be a good idea to up the amperage? No, you'd want to find out why the resistance is too low and fix that. I understand that the volts = amps/ohms equation doesn't translate all that well to the workings of an engine. It's been a long day at work and it's the best metaphor I'm coming up with off the top of my head but the point is it would be wise to get your engine running well before you make it work harder.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

I understand what your saying believe, me I do just dont appreciate being called stupid in the process and modding a car doesnt always been to push the engine harder. You can upgrades tons without touching the motor. Anyway this has been going on for 8 months now and over 12000 miles or more. I never have a problem with the car running, I have checked for leaks every place you can imagine and still nothing. nor is there white smoking pouring out. This is why I find the problem so weird, I have never had a problem in the year and a half owning it and with the mods on it. I have a lift for next week SO Ill be double checking it all and make sure.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Check PVC valve,it's built into the valve cover.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

No worries, it was a long day and I was a dick, I'm sorry for insinuating you were stupid. As far as having a lift this week did you get a chance to check it out today? I've been thinking about what would be making your engine burn so much oil. I'm no expert on the software tuning available for our motors but I'm assuming the race file you have loaded probably would have altered the timing a bit, maybe that would be causing it? Also try a compression test on all your cylinders along with checking all of your plugs to see if they're fouled or oily. You said that there isn't any white smoke coming out but white smoke is caused by burning coolant which would indicate a trashed head gasket. Best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nah I havent been to the lift yet its later this week. But thanks everyone for the heads up Ill be sure to check it all out :thumbup:


----------

